# Constructive opinions needed: Mixed Marriages



## dmk03 (Sep 19, 2009)

Dear expats living in Singapore,

I'm a Singaporean and am holding a professional job. I am in need of views from the expats based in Singapore on the current issues that I'm facing:

1. Stigmas of expat-local datings?
2. Stereotypical thoughts expats have on locals (Singaporeans)?
3. Differences in religion faith - a major barrier to mixed marriages?

I hope the expat communities living in Singapore are able to help me scaffold these issues as mentioned above as truthfully and genuinely as they can.

Thank you in advance.

Warm regards,
dmk03


----------

